# [sound]tras actualizar kernel,no funciona MIC{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente...

  hace un par de dias realice una actualización del kernel, tomando como base para la compilación del nuevo la configuración del anterior (make oldconfig

)... pasando del linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 al linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6  ... y me encontre con el siguiente problema...

   escucho el audio sin problemas pero no logro hacer funcionar el mic interno...

Les paso algunos datos... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # lspci |grep -i audio
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

y la configuracion del kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->   
> 
> --- Sound card support 
> ...

 

Espero que alguien me pueda dar una mano con esto...

gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

pues me parece que tendrás que habilitar el microfono en gnome alsa mixer o en su equivalente en el gestor de escritorio que uses, me parece que los tiros van por ese lado si hubiera problemas con módulos del kernel no creo que oyeras nada.

----------

## upszot

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> pues me parece que tendrás que habilitar el microfono en gnome alsa mixer o en su equivalente en el gestor de escritorio que uses, me parece que los tiros van por ese lado si hubiera problemas con módulos del kernel no creo que oyeras nada.

 

Hola Esteban, bueno me temia que me dijeran eso, pero es natural... te comento el mic esta habilitado todo OK.

subo un screen del alsamix...como gestor X uso KDE 4.3.4... como pueden ver en el screen entrando a la configuración del sonido desde ambos lados, el mic esta habilitado y al maximo...http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2816/confintelhdaudio2.jpg

 Si inicio con el kernel viejo y sin tocar nada (en el alsamix o KDE) funciona el mic sin inconvenientes... por eso pensaba q tenia que ver con algo de la configuracion del kernel, modulos o que tendria que recompilar alsa...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -Dp --newuse media-libs/alsa-lib media-sound/alsa-headers
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!

  no se pq no me muestra dependencias y todo eso... 

las versiones de alsa que tengo instaladas son las siguientes..

```
media-sound/alsa-utils : 1.0.20-r5

media-sound/alsa-headers : 1.0.20
```

a nivel modulos tengo esto:

```
M1530 upszot # uname -a

Linux M1530 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Dec 5 14:29:12 ART 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

M1530 upszot # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxdrv                97960  0

nvidia               9576088  38

uvcvideo               50544  0

btusb                  10572  2

b43                   110788  0

videodev               31952  1 uvcvideo

bluetooth              48236  5 btusb

v4l1_compat            11916  2 uvcvideo,videodev

zd1211rw               39544  0

ssb                    36212  1 b43
```

  ahora voy a iniciar con el otro a ver si hay diferencia con los modulos que carga...

Edit: no hay diferencias con los modulos...

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba ejecutar alsamixer para ver solo entradas de audio. Compara las diferencias cuando haces esto con los dos núcleos que indicas:

alsamixer -V capture

En la imagen de pantalla que has publicado me resulta raro que la señal IEC958 esté activada (OO) pero sin valor. Prueba a subirla.

----------

## gringo

si no fuera por algún problema de los que te comentan, estás usando un kernel reciente con una versión anterior de los paquetes alsa-*.

No creo que tenga mucho que ver pero prueba con usar los paquetes alsa-* de unstable, a ver si si sirve de algo.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

Hola gente

   Les cuento que logre solucionar esto... aparentemente se resolvio junto con un problema que tenia con las X11-libs/qt-xxxxxxxxx

tenia instaladas las qt version 4.6 (rama inestable)  con Pyqt (de la estable, que tenia dependencias de la qt rama estable), con lo cual tenia medio menjunje de librerias, eso probocaba que algunos programas esten inestables...

luego de eso, realice un emerge y me baje a las versiones estables del qt...(ahi pincho el kde y no pude ingresar mas...  lo resolvi de esta forma              https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808893-highlight-.html)

pero antes de hacer lo que dice en ese post, como necesitaba las X ingrese en fluxbox y ahi me di con la sorpresa de que el mic andaba.. (dentro de skype), sin haber realizado ningun cambio de configuracion...incluso el skype estaba estable...

ahora que solucione el problema de las qt y pude ingresar de nuevo a KDE, probe el mic de nuevo... y escuchaba estatica... asique volvi a echarle una mirada al alsamixer y cambie el valor de una opcion http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5531/confintelhdaudio3.jpg en kmix se llama "Digital input source" la puse en "digital" y con eso empezo a funcionar el mic nuevamente, tanto en skype, como en audacity..

NOTA: me inclino mas a que haya sido problema con las qt, ya que hice varias pruebas cambiando las opciones en alsamixer de a una, como para ver si funcionaba el mic, y no tuve resultados, hasta que re-emergi todos las librerias de qt...y desconozco pq con un kernel mas viejo sin tocar nada funcionaba e ingresando con el nuevo NO...  :Shocked: 

Pregunta: conocen algun programa de grabacion de audio desde consola?, como para de esta forma poder aislar problemas de kde (o cualquier X) del audio...

Edit: me olvidaba, sigo teniendo la version estable del alsa , con el kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.(con lo cual queda descartado de que el kernel sea muy nuevo para la version de alsa q tenia)

saludos

----------

